
CoffeeScript Tricks - zackbloom
http://dev.hubspot.com/blog/coffeescript-tricks?h
======
namuol
One of my favorite tricks is how naturally mixins can be implemented (scroll
to the bottom):
[http://arcturo.github.io/library/coffeescript/03_classes.htm...](http://arcturo.github.io/library/coffeescript/03_classes.html)

